# Hurricane and dock diving updates



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have decided that this year we won`t make the big trip to the Orlando nationals (long drive, plus COVID fears) and was not aiming to qualify for the dock diving part, had some fun competitions here and there, that`s it. Then couple of weeks ago the dock diving organization NADD has announced that AKC may pull the event anyways, so for dock diving we will have regionals, in October, instead of the usual mid December week, deadline to qualify is Mid September instead of mid October, and for our region (Texas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Louisiana) the venue will be the dock which is 35 minutes drive from my house... So we have spent the last 2 weekends competing and got some great results:
1. Bende won a junior air retrieve qualifier during Hurricane Hanna and the following weekend also leaped to get a senior AR title.
2. Miksa won a junior distance jump qualifier and is 1 leg away from a senior title. He leaped within a week from 14 feet to 15.9.
3. Bende has a new senior distance jump excellence title (another way to qualify).
4. Mom is tired and happy that this weekend we won`t compete anywhere LOL.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like fun!!
Take a rest, you all deserve it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised when you were getting to compete, and happy for you and the boys.
So many other events have been cancelled.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Well till End of May all of the DD competition got cancelled in our area too. Then since it is all outdoors here they figured a way with having limited number of people distributed across jumping groups, no spectators, and competitors only allowed during their group`s time in the area, spreading us out on open fields (like the Brookshire farm), hand sanitize when going up on the dock and when leaving it etc. the most extreme was this weekend: they even sanitized the dock after every competitor and we had to wear masks all the time, even when on the dock. yuck, that was hard, but then i looked at the poor judges who were up there the whole day never removing their masks and took my suck it up G pill 100F and 80% humidity are a great recipe for getting worn out. The good thing with these limitations is though that we can run our cars from time to time if we feel that the fans are not enough for our dogs. So they have definitely been more comfortable than ever before. i feel blessed that we can have at least these events and personally would not feel comfortable going to indoor competitions, like shows or so.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They shut down most hunt tests, and field trials. Even when it was still cool enough weather up north. 
Other than traveling, it would be easy to social distance at those too. A lot of the field trailers, pull their second home with them.
I guess we just can't be trusted to stay apart. LOL 

PS
I'm not making light of the world's situation. In the grand scheme of things, putting a hold on competing is the least of most peoples worries.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> They shut down most hunt tests, and field trials. Even when it was still cool enough weather up north.
> Other than traveling, it would be easy to social distance at those too. A lot of the field trailers, pull their second home with them.
> I guess we just can't be trusted to stay apart. LOL
> 
> ...


I see some HT coming up in Texas for the fall, who knows though till then. I would definitely not want to run my dogs on a HT with mask on...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What about with a mask on, and judges on horseback. LOL


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

maybe if we could have masks on the horses tails


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Way to go Miska and Bende.......congrats.


----------

